# Upcoming trip to the US Southwest -- gear and sightseeing guidance appreciated



## ahsanford (Nov 20, 2014)

All,

next month I'm off for a vacation road trip with my girlfriend through Arizona to Santa Fe, NM and I'd love some gear and sightseeing advice. 

Note:


Unlike past trips where I could carve out some solo photography time and shoot some landscapes or macro work, we'll be together for almost all of the trip. So the big GuraGear bag is staying at home and I'm planning on bringing a more modest kit.


On vaca, I shoot a little bit of everything -- walkabout, street, hiking, landscapes and macro. 95% of the time, I'm an available light shooter. 

The full gamut of temperature we'll see could run from 15F to 60F. So there will be plenty of large temp transitions where my gear will jump into and out of the cold.
We'll be staying in hotels -- no need to plan for overnights outdoors.

I have two burning questions:

1) If you've been to or live near the Flagstaff - Albuquerque - Santa Fe neck of the woods, what are the must-sees or must-dos? I don't just mean great vistas for photography -- what's fun to see, do, or experience out there? If it helps, we are in our 30s and we're into food, beer, hiking (medium level, day-hikes only), art, film, music, history, local culture, and odd places. 

2) Of all my gear (listed below) -- and considering the four bullet points up top -- what would you bring and why? My gut (just off the cuff) is on bringing the *bold* items below.


*5D3*
28 f/2.8 IS
40 f/2.8
*50 f/1.4*
*100 f/2.8L IS*
*16-35 f/4L IS*
24-70 f/4L IS
70-200 f/2.8 IS II
*90EX Speedlite* (tiny emergency flash if the need arises, works fine on the 5D3 with standard FLs)
600EX-RT Speedlite
Tripod, ball head, cable release, sand bag, etc. (Small Gitzo traveler (1542T) and an Arca head (z1/dp)
*Standard filters - UV, CPL, etc.*
Landscape filters - Lee 100 system, ND grads, Big Stopper, 105 CPL, etc.
*Ziplocks and desiccant for coming from the cold*
*Batteries, chargers, yadda yadda*
Rain covers
Monopod

So? Thoughts? 

As always, I appreciate the advice -- you folks have been gold on prior trips.

- A


----------



## John (Nov 21, 2014)

check out frijoles canyon and the rim trail in bandelier national monument - near santa fe
http://www.nps.gov/band/planyourvisit/frijoles-canyon-and-rim.htm

san miguel mission and loretto chapel, sante fe

here is a link to some hot springs around sante fe. i've been to some of them many years ago, but i can't remember which ones. they can have some really interesting geothermal formations with nice colors
http://www.discovernewmexico.com/nmhotspings/

if you get a chance, check out the possibility of hiking into havasu falls - outstanding hike 
http://havasupaifalls.net/havasu.html


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 21, 2014)

Around flagstaff there are a number of photo sights:


Sunset Crater and Waputki National monument offer unique photo opportunity and Native American ruins.
Walnut Canyon National Monument

All three can share a single park pass and feature fairly easy hiking paths. Flagstaff has a compact down town it is easy to walk from bar to bar if that is your thing. It has been a few years so I do not know about were to eat.

The petrified forest/panted desert and Meteor Crater can be work a look. 

If you are passing through Winslow AZ meal time I suggest the Turquoise Room at the La Posada Hotel. In fact if you can plan around defiantly eat at the Turquoise Room. We stopped for lunch when going to the Petrified Forest and Meteor Crater and had to return for dinner. It is a unique dining experience and interesting hotel. 

Winslow's down town statue and mural playing tribute to Eagles song "Take it Easy".

Personally I would leave the 100L and take the 70-200L if I could. Sometimes it helps framing long distance landscapes and 

Take a coat and dress in layers Flagstaff can get cold this time of year.


----------



## gjones5252 (Nov 21, 2014)

Flagstaff az is a great place! I have lived here for about 8 years. This is where i learned photography. 
Beautiful hikes, easy caving, red rocks in sedona, and about a million other things. I would be happy to help you with whatever you would like to know about arizona. Just narrow it down for me so I can give you some good ideas. 
As far as food flagstaff has some great Thai food, great bbq and burgers. 

5D3----------Yes ha
28 f/2.8 IS----no
40 f/2.8----no but would be bad for a always on just in case
50 f/1.4-------depends, street photo are great in some of these places. especially busy nights.
100 f/2.8L IS-----flowers and nature? its a great lens but i just cant see it being used, unless video is also on the mind
16-35 f/4L IS-----yes for all that is holy yes. landscapes....everything
24-70 f/4L IS----great on your lens 99%, also covers macro
70-200 f/2.8 IS II ---so easy to find elk deer if your into that, great for landscapes
90EX Speedlite (tiny emergency flash if the need arises, works fine on the 5D3 with standard FLs)--no need. better off with 50 f1.4
600EX-RT Speedlite---no
Tripod, ball head, cable release, sand bag, etc. (Small Gitzo traveler (1542T) and an Arca head (z1/dp)-- nature stuff obviously
Standard filters - UV, CPL, etc.---yes
Landscape filters - Lee 100 system, ND grads, Big Stopper, 105 CPL, etc. ---might be to much
Ziplocks and desiccant for coming from the cold----its cold. its been freezing here and bad. But my camera almost never do this. 
Batteries, chargers, yadda yadda---yes
Rain covers---no
monopod----yeeeees
and if you forget anything call me and i can swing by!


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 21, 2014)

tcmatthews said:


> Personally I would leave the 100L and take the 70-200L if I could. Sometimes it helps framing long distance landscapes and



Thanks for the locations tcmatthews and John. Had a bunch of those sites on my 'might go there' map, but there were a number of new ones as well. Thanks.

The 70-200 I would specifically bring for compressing the distance in landscapes as tcmatthews said, but I'm on the fence about it's 'carrying weight to usage' ratio. I bring it, it takes stellar pictures, but I only seem to use it for 5% of my travel shooting and it's a solid 4 pounds extra carry weight on walkabout. I'm still leaning towards not bringing it, but I foresee the next 5 respondents to second-guess me pretty hard on that call. This forum really adores that lens. 

The 100L was my short tele option, and I like to have either that _or_ the 24-70 f/4L IS for the macro option. I don't know why, but I'm a tourist handheld macro shooter. Flora, not-shy lizards and such always seem to pop up in my travels.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 21, 2014)

gjones5252 said:


> 70-200 f/2.8 IS II --- so easy to find elk deer if your into that, great for landscapes



Around this time two years ago I was up at the South Rim of the GC and I had the canyon's edge to the right of me and _this_ gentleman (attached) immediately to the left of me with many female elk nearby. I was near an animal as big as a car 15 feet to my left and a sheer cliff to my right. Not cool. This happened right in the GC Village!

I quietly walked around and got back to my hotel room and put on the 70-200 and went back out. As it's a light pollution controlled area -- very low lighting is there just to tell you the cliff's edge is close -- I had to climb up to ISO 25,600 to net even a 1/3 second shutter shot wide open. Many many many missed shots before I _sort of _got one.

- A


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 21, 2014)

You will be under 2 hours from the South Rim (Grand Canyon) so if you have never been, go!! December is our favorite time of year at the Canyon. There could be snow at the rim and balmy weather at the river so some interesting scenery for sure.

I concur with layers. At altitude (Flagstaff and Sante Fe are at about 7000 feet) the temperature plummets when the sun goes down. 

Depending on you tastes, Sante Fe is a marvelous town to just walk around in. The galleries and shops are great for browsing if you are into that sort of thing. The food options are marvelous.

I'd vote for the 16-35, 24-70, and 70-200 unless you want to do some serious macro work. That is a reasonable carry without overdoing the weight.


----------



## tgara (Nov 21, 2014)

If you like to hike and you are in Albuquerque, take the tram up to Sandia Peak. Great views.







As someone else mentioned, Loretto Chapel in Santa Fe is a must see, especially the Miraculous Staircase. My late mother attended Loretto Academy when it was a girls school in the 1940s.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 21, 2014)

I have no advice but I'm looking forward to seeing your photos....such a rugged beauty in that part of the country!


----------



## chas1113 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll concentrate on food/brews: 

Beaver Street Brewery and Diablo Burgers are both great spots in Flagstaff. The menu and beers at the brewery are top notch.

Cafe Pasqual's in Santa Fe....absolutely the best New Mexican cuisine anywhere....seriously don't skip this place! Also The Shed is pretty good, too.

Cervante's in Albuquerque (they used to have two locations; both were great...their sopaipillas are to die for Ummmmmm!)

You should try to get to Taos if possible. The Apple Tree Restaurant there was outstanding; unfortunately it closed. Lambert's is still great for steaks and New Mexican food with a Taos spin, but on the pricey side. Doc Martin's is another good, time-honored restaurant there with great Margaritas.

I've been to all these places over the last twenty years on numerous trips through the Southwest. The latest being last summer through Flagstaff. I'll be travelling through the Southwest in a week myself but will be way south this time. Definitely do the South Rim if you can; it's virtually empty this time of year; you can drive right in. As mentioned, Bandolier National Monument is worth checking out as is Chaco Canyon if you're interested in Anasazi culture. Kind of touristy (but great vistas) is taking the gondola up to Sandia Crest outside Santa Fe. The Georgia O'Keefe Museum is worth a visit.

Have fun. You won't find better light than in Taos/northern New Mexico. 

—chas


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 21, 2014)

If you will be near it Utah, go to Antelope Canyon, or Canyon X for magnificent slot canyon shots. Need a tripod, shutter release, and the lenses you listed would be good ( between 16 and say 50 mm, better at the shorter end).

Antelope canyon will be crowded, but Canyon X is a private tour with only 3 photographers and the guide Charlie.

It is a bit out of your way, but something to think about.

sek


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Just thinking a bit more. There are two ways to get from Albuquerque to Sante Fe: One is the interstate (about 45 minute drive) and the other is the road (I think highway 14 also called the Turquoise Trail) through Golden, Cerillos, and Madrid. Definitely do the latter. It is only a bit more time but the small towns are fascinating and funky. 

The San Francisco Church (I think it is in Golden) is worth the trip alone. The is an old adobe structure that is phenomenal in the right light. And if it is open, there are crutches and braces and other remnants from folks who were "healed" by the religious fervor of the place. This is a site that is right out of a European pilgimage sight and not typical of the "New World."

Also +1 on the Beaver Street Brewery.

If you get up to the Taos Pueblo, it is worth a visit.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 21, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> If you will be near it Utah, go to Antelope Canyon, or Canyon X for magnificent slot canyon shots. Need a tripod, shutter release, and the lenses you listed would be good ( between 16 and say 50 mm, better at the shorter end).
> 
> Antelope canyon will be crowded, but Canyon X is a private tour with only 3 photographers and the guide Charlie.
> 
> ...



Yeah, so much to see in the AZ/UT border area, but we're not going to get that far north. We're going to save that for a future summer trip, though.

- A


----------



## PhilA (Nov 21, 2014)

I was in Arizona a few months ago.

http://www.philaphoto.com/imageLibrary/thumbnails.php?album=890

The Organ Pipe Cactus National Monument is a worthwhile place to shoot!

I ate here in Flagstaff and while the decor is on the basic side the food was both fantastic and cheap!

http://alphaomegagreekfood.squarespace.com


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 21, 2014)

PhilA said:


> I was in Arizona a few months ago.
> 
> http://www.philaphoto.com/imageLibrary/thumbnails.php?album=890



Great shots, thanks. I feel like I'm less of an American because I've never been to Monument Valley. And, as we all know, that's where Airwolf is hiding. On the list for a future trip, most certainly.

- A


----------



## tayassu (Nov 21, 2014)

I can only contribute to the gear question, as I have never been in and around Flagstaff.

I personally would go with: 

- 5DIII
- 16-35 (covers landscape, architecture and a little street)
- 50 (street, low-light, creative stuff, standard FL)
- 70-200 (you can use a tele for just about anything and 100mm would be too short for me)
- 100 - I would not take the Macro, but you want to shoot macro, so take it.
- tripod for landscapes and macro, I hate to do that without a tripod
- batteries, chargers etc.
- ziplocks and desiccant
- 90EX (emergency flash is a good idea)
- the only filter I would bring is CPL for the 16-35. I'm not a big filter user, I'm happy with what Lightroom and RAW give me, but for eliminating reflections, a CPL is great.

Have a nice trip!!!


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 21, 2014)

tayassu said:


> - the only filter I would bring is CPL for the 16-35. I'm not a big filter user, I'm happy with what Lightroom and RAW give me, but for eliminating reflections, a CPL is great.
> 
> Have a nice trip!!!



Thanks for the advice!

The CPL is a staple for me provided faces aren't in the frame (it creates really harsh transitions of light on faces). And believe it or not, I'm actually more likely to _not_ use it on the 16-35 than any other lens. The 'pseudo-vignetting' effect that occurs from uneven polarization with a wide field of view (UWA landscape shot with sky in view) is a pain to deal with in post. 

But I'll use a CPL on anything about 24mm on longer as basic contrast management of a problematic sky or to punch up macro work. It's a vital tool for me.

- A


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 22, 2014)

If you get the chance, there's a bridge across between the north and south rims with an old bridge next to it that they've converted into a pedestrian bridge. Besides being able to say that you walked across the canyon, you might also get to shoot some pictures of whitewater rafters down below.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 22, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> If you get the chance, there's a bridge across between the north and south rims with an old bridge next to it that they've converted into a pedestrian bridge. Besides being able to say that you walked across the canyon, you might also get to shoot some pictures of whitewater rafters down below.



No GC this trip, unfortunately, but we'll check it out next time we go. We're in Southern California, so it's easy to come back to this part of the country when it's warmer or when we have more time to spend.

- A


----------

